# How NOT to load a truck!



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

Here's a picture I took on the highway the other day. I thought I'd share the photo here as an example of how not to load your truck. Of course there were 3 big guys crammed into the cab of the truck as well!


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

First off, it's not too organized, but looks about as well as my vans get loaded before the start of a job. Last year when I had a crew I think my mantra was "Yes it does all fit if you organize it!"  The thing that scares me is that you are driving behind this open truck and run the risk of stuff falling out.

In once left the bed down on my pickup, I lost a whole crate of samples and brochures somehwere. I didn't even notice until the next day.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

Crap! I'm guilty (twice now) of leaving my tailgate down after pulling away from the shop. Lost a 5 of paste once, and my drill the second time. Both were sitting in the middle of the road after I spun around to get them, almost an hour later. I shoulda played the lottery those days.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Looks like the back of my van right now. Holidays and seminars have really put the crunch on me and I've taken to just throwing stuff in with the idea of cleaning up later. Later hasn't come yet and today it's raining.:laughing:


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Shoot those guys are amateurs. There is plenty of room they aren't even using on the tailgate. I would either stack 20 or 30 2x4s long ways on it and tie them down with a couple of pieces of masking tape or at least set the compressor and a couple of tools in their cases on there.

Some guys are just bad organizers!:w00t:


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I left my back doors open... ONCE! That's all it took to cure me. Not to mention that it was a box of various EMT fittings that fell out and went all over the place. Me and my helper musta spent 10 minutes scurrying around picking fittings up off the road. 

From then on, anyone who recognizes me in traffic and honks their horn, my heart skips a beat. I think that they're telling me that I left my back doors open. When someone honks at me in traffic, I normally look first to make sure that the back doors are closed, then I wave at them.


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

LOL, ever since I got "da bus" I've always been nervious about forgetting the rear door is open. Even after purchase I thought about wirign a switch with an LED in cab to let me know if door was ajar...but never did.

Then one day rolling down the hwy a guy raced up and started pointing at me...I thought he was admiring the flames so I waved back LMAO!! He kept pointing and then we went into scharades at 65mph rolling down the hwy before I finally got that my door was open 

Luckily this beast is soo big and heavy there's no such thing as jack rabbit starts and all my equipment was exactly where it was when I put it in there...thankfully. :thumbup:


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

Years ago when I was in the coin-op business, I lost a box of Beanie Babies out of the back of the pickup. Two hundred of these little guys were flying all over the hiway
Oh the humanity


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

um .... how bout at least closin that tailgate??


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

> um .... how bout at least closin that tailgate??


The tailgate was closed. It was a fluky combination of wind ( traveling at about 75mph) and a bump in the road that sent the box flying.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

ron schenker said:


> Years ago when I was in the coin-op business, I lost a box of Beanie Babies out of the back of the pickup. Two hundred of these little guys were flying all over the hiway
> Oh the humanity


LOL, Now were the people behind you trying to dodge them or were they going after them trying to mash em on purpose? I guess it would depend on what phase of the beenie baby craze this took place at :w00t: ?


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

ron schenker said:


> The tailgate was closed. It was a fluky combination of wind ( traveling at about 75mph) and a bump in the road that sent the box flying.



Not you Ron --- im talkin about the picture (decks, etc pic) above

:jester:

by the way, I've toyed with the idea of buying a vending machine ... how was the coin-op biz


----------



## ch0mpie (Nov 30, 2005)

never lost anything out the back, but I've forget things on the roof. One time I forgot to tie down an extension ladder fortuately the horns kept it from sliding off. Another time I put my clip board on the roof of the cab and drove away. I unfortuately was driving down broadway and couldn't retieve everything.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

ch0mpie said:


> Another time I put my clip board on the roof of the cab and drove away. I unfortuately was driving down broadway and couldn't retieve everything.


I did the exact same thing about 3 months ago. Didn't notice until I hit the jobsite. Headed back home (about 40 miles), and there it was, flat as a pancake, at the first turn out of my subdivision. I was able to retrieve all the paperwork that had blown into the adjacent field. :thumbup:


----------



## asbestos (Mar 22, 2006)

ProWallGuy said:


> I did the exact same thing about 3 months ago. Didn't notice until I hit the jobsite. Headed back home (about 40 miles), and there it was, flat as a pancake, at the first turn out of my subdivision. I was able to retrieve all the paperwork that had blown into the adjacent field. :thumbup:


It is for this reason that I *never* *ever* put anything on the roof or on top of the tool boxes. not even my kids when they were in infant seats I Will drive off with it there. Same thing with tying the dog to the bumper


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

I drove off one time with a cup of coffee on my bumper ...

FIVE MILES down the road, I stopped

IT NEVER MOVED


that's some good driving (however, cancelled out by some poor short term memory)


----------



## snapper21 (Mar 13, 2006)

I was able to get my last camera phone because I left my plain jane phone on my roof. Nuff said. Now I'm blessed with the new Razr phone because I don't seem to learn from previous mistakes. I think the phone is great, but when I get one, wifey gets one, and this thing is like a little tiny shopping mall. Killin me


----------



## needthingsdone? (Sep 16, 2006)

I had to call my wife once to rescue me after I ran her pickup out of gas (faulty gauge...I swear:whistling ) and so while I was waiting for her, I pick her some flowers from the side of the road:thumbsup: when she arrived and I filled the truck, I forgot the flowers on the rear bumper, got home, 15 miles at 70 mph and there they were, all of them.:clap: 

On another note, I did have a contractors clip board slide off the console and right out the side door of my step van, and of course the very next car made it flat as a pancake and spread the papers everywhere.


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

Heard a good one at the lumber yard this morning since one of the guys was picking fun at my trucks bow getting torn from the ladder rack and years of use.

A guy I used to play baseball with his kids and worked for detassaling runs a roofing crew. I gues one day he had a load of ply on top of his ladder rack that was only fastened at the rear of the bed...why I dont know-but he had just gotten onto the highway and upto speed when apparently he seen the front of his rack go skyward and heard a loud crash and then skretching. I guess the rack with the plywood still strapped to it flipped over and was being drug behind his truck.

I assume nobody was hurt and just his ego was bruised, but wtf was he thinking only having the rack attached-at the back only for crying out loud:no:


----------



## TonyD (Aug 4, 2006)

He should have been dong the one hand out of the window gig.


----------



## RussellF (Aug 22, 2006)

I have a 6'x12' trailer with a ramp door on the rear...........I have taken off twice with it unlatched....luckily I was just taking off and not going fast at all before they let loose.....just some scratched rubber protectors.......The sound and feel of it falling are unmistakeable


----------



## ron schenker (Dec 11, 2005)

> He should have been dong the one hand out of the window gig.


I hope there's a typo in here


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

Buy a cube van...it WILL eventually happen....now and then. 

Have one of your workers drive it, and it will happen ALOT. 

Those roll up doors are forgetfull. 

When the truck is used on jobs:
We made it a habit to always 'back into' a job even when we didn't need to, just to have to walk by before we left a job....

Even now, after the truck is driven off a job, I try to call them asap and say, Did you guys remember to....?
Sometimes, the response is: 

"Hold on a second....2-3 minute pause" (in which I hang up)...


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

ron schenker said:


> "He should have been dong the one hand out of the window gig". ....I hope there's a typo in here


:laughing:


----------



## RussellF (Aug 22, 2006)

Damn spellcheck light did not come on.


----------



## dantheman (May 31, 2006)

Once or twice, in high school, I left the gas cap on my back bumper. On one occasion, I left it there all day, and some teacher pointed it out to me in the parking lot on my way home. I had quite a long drive to my high school, too - 3 different highways, all the way across town. Every vehicle I've owned since has had the kind that's tethered to the body, so it hasn't been an issue again.


----------



## Atricaudatus (Apr 11, 2005)

needthingsdone? said:


> I forgot the flowers on the rear bumper, got home, 15 miles at 70 mph and there they were, all of them.:clap:


Here's my Ripley's moment:

Left the job one afternoon in my F150, about twenty five miles to the house, with about half of that on 70 MPH interstate highway, pulled into the yard, got out and heard a mewing sound from under the truck.

Discovered a small kitten clinging for dear life to the tranny housing, shaken, but otherwise none the worse for wear.

Our cat already had kittens a week or so older and adopted the little fellow.

Named him "Lucky."


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

Wanna talk about a bone headed "Friday" move...

Got home tonight and unhitched the trailer only to realize that I driven around all day "without" connecting the lights! Doh!!!

At least I didn't forget to hook the safety chains on!


----------



## durham (Apr 17, 2006)

that was you?!
Ya gotta stay off the 401 with that rig!:no:


----------



## DecksEtc (Oct 27, 2004)

Not me on the 401! Luckily I was only driving on side streets.

My current job is less than 5 min. from home.


----------



## talos4 (Jul 12, 2006)

So THAT'S what happened to the warranty paperwork! :innocent:


----------



## CE1 (Dec 30, 2005)

I loaded 1 1/2 cords of slabwood from a local sawmill on my Binder. Everytime I hit a bump the bed would want to dump. Good thing the mill was just 5 miles away on back roads. :w00t: 

View attachment 3159


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by ron schenker 
"He should have been dong the one hand out of the window gig". ....I hope there's a typo in here


LMAO :lol:


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

man, that is still funny


----------

